# lens advice



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm trying to decide 85mm 1.8

Or the 24 - 105mm f/4L is usm

Looking mostly to take baby portraits

The price diffence is 1600

I have an old Rebel XT and likely more money than sense. I already got the 50mm 1.8 and no t completly satisfied.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Should have said price difference is 800


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

If portraits are all you are wanting, id go with the 85, but the 24-105, I feel, would be more bang for the buck as its a great walk around lens and can work for portraits also.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

stargazer said:


> If portraits are all you are wanting, id go with the 85, but the 24-105, I feel, would be more bang for the buck as its a great walk around lens and can work for portraits also.


The only reason I hesitate on the 24-105 is because I have such an older body camera that I am putting it on so I am not sure if I want to pay the 1200 vs 400 for the 85mm.

The only negative to the 85mm I think is the distance from the shot for a portrait photo however the ability for better bokeh effect and shooting in lower light are appealing.

The multifunction of the 24-105 is very appealing also.


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

I would wait on the lens and upgrade the body (IMO) ... you already have a VERY nice lens in the 50 for portraits, and I personally prefer the 50 over the 85 for single person or couple portraits, the 85 is a better family or group portrait lens.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

cubanfisher said:


> I would wait on the lens and upgrade the body (IMO) ... you already have a VERY nice lens in the 50 for portraits, and I personally prefer the 50 over the 85 for single person or couple portraits, the 85 is a better family or group portrait lens.


Upgrading the body is also an option that I am considering.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

+1 upgrading the body for that sort of cash would be better. Can get much better ISO performance with the newer cams..


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

would a 60D be a good upgrade?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Have you looked at the T4i ? it has one interesting feature, the continuous focus when you shoot video.


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

yea, the 60D is an good upgrade from the XT ... it has the 18mp sensor! a couple of other good cameras to look at are the t4i (like mas360 said) and the 7D. these are all great cameras, and it really comes down the user and what the users preferences are. here are some info on the cameras to help you decide:

7D - 8FPS
t4i & 60D - 5FPS

60D - single processor
7D - dual processor (faster)
t4i - digic 5 processor (Process Fastest)

t4i - best low light / high ISO

7D - Compact flash card (just like your XT)
t4i & 60D - SD card

t4i & 60D - in-camera RAW processing
t4i & 60D - in-camera effect filters
t4i & 60D - swivel rear camera

7D - magnesium alloy body (larger body)
t4i & 60D - plastic body (smaller body)

7D - 19 point auto focus
t4i & 60D - 9 point auto focus


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

now I am between the 
24-105mm f/4L IS EF USM lens
a t4i or a 60D


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

For the money you are talking about spending I'd almost agree and say upgrade the body but I'm no expert and the T4i looks nice especially with the features it comes with.

I got a D3200 a couple of months ago and can't decide on which second lens to get from the kit lens.

I've been looking at this lense seems more versatile for different types of shooting:

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/Camera-Lenses/2179/AF-S-DX-NIKKOR-18-105mm-f%252F3.5-5.6G-ED-VR.html#tab-ProductDetail-ProductTabs-Overview

But would also like a true 35mm lense:

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Pr...G.html#tab-ProductDetail-ProductTabs-Overview

Decisions decisions....


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

1200? You dont need to spend 1200, look here
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1171503I buy a lot of gear this way, just like new without the new price, As long as you stick with a rep site, you can feel assured to get a good deal. I am Davis B. on the FM site. This one and these are good sites to look for used gear. On the Canon site just besure who you are dealing with. I am also on both of these sites as Stargazer77517.
POTN, and Pixtus.
Check them out.



fishinguy said:


> The only reason I hesitate on the 24-105 is because I have such an older body camera that I am putting it on so I am not sure if I want to pay the 1200 vs 400 for the 85mm.
> 
> The only negative to the 85mm I think is the distance from the shot for a portrait photo however the ability for better bokeh effect and shooting in lower light are appealing.
> 
> The multifunction of the 24-105 is very appealing also.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

stargazer said:


> 1200? You dont need to spend 1200, look here
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1171503I buy a lot of gear this way, just like new without the new price, As long as you stick with a rep site, you can feel assured to get a good deal. I am Davis B. on the FM site. This one and these are good sites to look for used gear. On the Canon site just besure who you are dealing with. I am also on both of these sites as Stargazer77517.
> POTN, and Pixtus.
> Check them out.


I am defiantly going to go the used route. I have been looking at deals and will likely go ahead and pick up the lens as I would want it even if I get a new body.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

well I'm a newb photographer so I'm probably not the best source of info but I just got the 60d a couple of weeks ago and it's a sweet camera!


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

I know I'm late to this discussion but the Sigma 30 1.4 is what's one my camera to take pics of my little girl around the house


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Your body will become obsolete; your lens will not. Be a real man and buy the Prime. Zooms are for wimps. 

I went from a 20D to a 7d. I'd take the 20D back and a bag full of good primes any day of the week. 7D is a heck of a camera, but a primes force you to know the strength and weakness of each lens and the time and place to use them.


----------

